# Hi



## Rob3188 (May 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm really glad to have found this website by chance... looks like some guys have the same issue as me.
I will post an update in the relevant segment of this forum once I can...
Anyhow, look forward to chatting.
Kind regards
Rob


----------

